# Bill's Backyard Putting Green



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

So a few years ago I got a hankering to get a putting green going. This included extensive tree removal and site prep work. This will be the story of my pitch and putt odessey.

We have about 1 acre so plenty of room, but plenty of trees.

In late spring 2018 started getting some quotes for the tree removal, about 23 large trees, lots of pine up to 130 ft tall. The biggest dated back to about 1860. Signed up with an estimated start date of late August.....and waited....and waited. In any event the tree work didn't start until November, far too late to get anything growing and this pushed planting into spring of 2019.

Advance to spring 2019 and was able to get the stumps pulled, bunkers dug and putting green prepped.

And then it rained and rained and rained!

Before the rain the putting green was seeded with Penncross Creaping Bentgrass and rolled, the other areas were hydroseeded northern mix.


After the rain - massive washout


Here it is this winter after most of the snow melted. Because I planted in the spring, crabgrass was a problem. You can see the areas where the crabgrass really got going adjacent to the two bunkers.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Awesome! Excited to see this come together!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Weather was great this weekend. Between the neighbor's yard and mine, cut down a bunch of saplings and pulled wild raspberries. An area about 45 ft by 15 ft.

Planted some perennials, (boxwood, mugo pine, holly etc.) in the area.

The area was all leaves in various states of decomposition, so now I have a pile about 12' x 10' x 5' ready to compost, but lacking green materials (50 brown / 50 black / 0% green). Any suggestions on accelerating my compost pile.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Kallgren said:


> Any suggestions on accelerating my compost pile.


Ringer used to make a compost accelerator. There may be other brands, too. I would add some and aerate it with a manure fork (or turn it). Cover it with a plastic dropcloth; open it before a rain event; and recover afterwards. Maintaining moisture is important. Periodic turning is important and I tend to get busy and neglect doing it myself.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the pointers, appreciate especially the point to keep the moisture in, I knew my brother keeps his covered, but incorrectly assumed to keep things from blowing away. Even at Thanksgiving (when we last got together), his pile was 150 deg F and air temps about 45.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

So let's see if I can provide a bit of background information. Spring hasn't quite sprung here yet. So let us rewind a bit to June 2018. Here you can see we had this wonderful oak die in the back yard.



I had called around looking for some tree service and got a few quotes. In addition to the oak, there were a number of addtional trees to be removed, including some huge eastern white pines.

I picked the medium quote (not the highest and not the lowball), expected to be on-site in 6 weeks, they said wouldn't be a problem getting to all the trees. Expect them on site in about six weeks.

So let us fast forward to November of 2018 - two months late the crew finally show us. It had rained for days and days before so the ground was super wet. Here is the 130,000 lbs crane set on the drive, to start a "road" to the backyard.



Once the roadside trees were removed, the machine moved to toward the back, where it eventually bogged down. With insufficient reach to get to all the trees, the only path forward was to cut the trees down and drag them out with a tractor. It was ugly and I didn't capture pictures of each day. It completely tore up and compacted the entire backyard.

By the way, if you are living in NH and looking for a tree service, I have one NOT to recommend (they sent a different crew each day, showed up with broken equipment...forgot to collect a nice Stihl saw left in the leaves...)

I will have to say that the crew on the third day of the job was efficient and professional.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Tree removal is great, but let's keep to this pitch and putt! love to hear about these ups and downs. Would also love to "build" one myself some day.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok Ok, let's continue a bit. Advancing to January 2019, we had only little snow at this point a January thaw. We can see what the crane and tractors did to the back-yard. Twenty plus trees removed. Counting the rings, the largest Mother of All Pines dated back to ~ 1860.

Here you can see some ponding in the back. 


Here is another view of the ponding - acutally two ponds when you get to the next picture. 


Here is the road looking toward the streetside, the crane sank at least 15 inches into the soil. 


Here you can see the old shed and swingset that need to be removed. 


Next step will be stump removal - and of course we are now well into 2019 and need to wait till spring.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok, so with all the chaos around the tree removal, as well as severe compaction of the soil due to heavy equipment, the approximate planning of the putting green could commence. So here we have a image of the yard prior to tree removal with the approximate locations for the green and the bunkers. Additionally location for new garden shed, need a place to store my greens mower after all.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

So I can hear you'all saying, stop with all the sass, how are you gonna cut this here putting green?

Enter my two new best friends! $50 each, but I have to get them running.


I'm thinking one for the green and the second for either the fringe or fairway! Great score, plus I got them both to fit in the back of my small station wagon- one trip.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

So let's advance to 2019.

First round out, I carded an 84, not a bad round for my level of play, obviously a bunch of bogies, but a couple of birdies too. I was feeling good.

And then, in the game of life, my drive ended in a penalty area - cancer, and that was just bad luck. Surgery followed and in the game of life, my ball was lost - stroke and distance penalty. I lost mobility in my legs, to a large extent, but I still had a sleeve of balls in my bag, so wasn't disqualified in the game of life, just missed the cut.

Here is what the yard looked like after my surgery.



Observed the dogs created a bunch of racetracks around the old shed chasing chippies. That's an ongoing thing.

And here is what it was looking like in mid August. I wasn't planning a lawn journal so apologize, just a candid of Nick the Pointer.



With the aforementioned rain and washing out, the newly seeded area were a bit thin and weeds problematic, particularly on the putting surface.

Things were on the upswing, and at least I was back on the tee box for my next round in the game of life.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

So let us see if we can go low on the scorecard and the grass this year. A bit of snow today, about four inches of heavy wet stuff. Let's take a look at the grass before the snow. Been raking and cleaning up the yard.

Here you can see I have a couple grasses growing. The old "lawn" has a lot of wide bladed grass leaves, in the spring it lays flat on the ground and needs to be raked to get thatch out and get it started. The new grass planted last year is already starting to green up a bit. Compare left side of photo to right side.


Here is a closer view of the thatch, I am guessing this is ryegrass, but help me here please.


Here in the way back back yard and newly recovered areas, I have these large round patches. I'm guessing some type of mold.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Might be a frost delay! The governor will be shutting down non essential services here through early May. In the meanwhile we had some early spring snow. As you can see, the town plows did a good job on missing the mark and turned up some grass street side.


On the plus side, the plows only hit the mailbox once this year!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I feel for you. Maybe you could install some of those thin orange fiberglass snow markers next year to help them improve their aim.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

This is a really cool project!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> I feel for you. Maybe you could install some of those thin orange fiberglass snow markers next year to help them improve their aim.


I think for the local driver, it's a game, I put those out one year about 18" from the edge of the road, they have to cut back the tops of the banks when the next big storm comes. The driver hit the all😄


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok the weather is getting better and things are starting to green up.

Daffodils are in bloom, tulips are popping out and the grass is starting to freshen up.

Today, spread some seeds in the area recently cleared out. I'm not at level three just want it to look nice. Used a blend of Scott's sun and shade.



Over at the putting green, spread a few Penncross creeping bentgrass seeds on the bare areas, recall I had crabgrass difficulties last year.

Here is the putting green from afar.


And here is the ugliness!



I have a backup plan to sprig the putting green, here is a tray of grass I started about two months ago. I've cut it twice already.



Edged the patio, I was amazed how far the grass had encroached on the pavers, in some areas up to five inches. Also got out my plant containers and patio furniture. I have about sixteen containers for flowers and veggies.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Kallgren said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > I feel for you. Maybe you could install some of those thin orange fiberglass snow markers next year to help them improve their aim.
> ...


It sounds like you need to upgrade to 1/2" rebar with concrete footing poured into a removable sleeve for summer(of course, painted safety orange with reflective tape). That would ring his bell, if he mowed a few of them down.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Looking at a number of other lawn journals, seems a good idea to set some goals:

#1. Get the putting green turf well established and weed free.
#2. Get Jacobsen #2 running, has a seized bearing in the cutting end, and fuel delivery issue. Set it up to cut collar around the green.
#3. Better define the flower beds between our house and the neighbors.
#4 Get the Craftsman reel mower running to cut the "fairway"
#5. Relocate an over abundance of sand from the bunkers to the putting surface and fairways for better playing conditions.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Some nice weather today, cool but the grass is greening up.got the trusty garden tractor out to "hoover" up the winter oak leaves that are now dropping.





The side hill is getting going nicely. This can bake out in the summer.


Did some edging around the front lily beds, need to get some mulch going here.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, the weather was nice today. Got out my sprayer and some weed-b-gone to spot treat a bunch of funk.

I'm level 2, so have a service apply product. The first treatment will be Dimension. It's not rated for bent grass putting greens, but is rated for bent grass fairways and approaches. University on TN seems to opine that it is OK for putting greens, and references "user use care" to avoid liability in a commercial setting.

Any thoughts?

I'd be looking for siduran but seems to be unavailable. I over seeded in late winter and am concerned that Dimesion might not be compatible with my bentgrass.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Ordered some Tupersan today for Pre emergent on the bentgrass putting surface. Because of the crab grass, I did a late winter overseed leaving not many options open.

Dimension will get applied to the rest of the yard - I use a local service who have the appropriate equipment to do it quickly and at reasonable price.

I have sort of a test plot of Penncross cut to the same length of the putting surface that I will let them apply Dimension as a test.

I don't know if they are open to ship, hope everybody stays safe, my grass can wait.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Tee times will be pushed back a bit today due to weather conditions.


----------



## 603fish (Apr 16, 2020)

Just wanted to jump in to follow this, I love the idea! I'm just across the river from you and starting in a somewhat similar spot. I have a much smaller yard but I have a tree company coming out next week to clear out some trees, and I will be removing dozens of large rocks so I can start to reclaim my back yard. Out of curiosity what tree company did you use?


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

[/quote]


603fish said:


> Just wanted to jump in to follow this, I love the idea! I'm just across the river from you and starting in a somewhat similar spot. I have a much smaller yard but I have a tree company coming out next week to clear out some trees, and I will be removing dozens of large rocks so I can start to reclaim my back yard. Out of curiosity what tree company did you use?


Welcome to the forum!

I have used several. When I first started on getting some clearing I used Atomic Tree Service. I would use them again. He outsourced the crane work, which worked out fine.

Accurate Tree Service did the final major tree work in 2018, two months late getting to the project, showed up with broken equipment. They got the crane stuck, the chipper stuck (albeit it was very wet). Three days, three different crews. They lost a chain saw in the woods, took weeks and a number of phone calls to get them out to pick up the lumber. Friend at work had similar experience. The Reeds Ferry crew chief that installed the shed also had poor results with Accurate...stay away.

JP and Sons have done tree work about four years ago in my second expansion. They are my neighbors did good work and did all the final fill grading and materials this past year. The final tree work was too big for them, but they pulled all the stumps. They also installed the irrigation system and did the hydro seed. Very reasonable on rates.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

On the defense of Accurate the crew chief on the crane was pretty good and the crew chief on the third day was good. The crane is amazing six axels all articulated. The scheduling sucked and sending three different crews sucked. Showing up with broken chain saws was inaccusable. A month to get around to collecting the timber was ridiculous.


----------



## 603fish (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the info! Eventually I plan on redoing the irrigation system that is currently in the yard, so I'll definitely get in touch with JP and Sons. I look forward to following your work on here and hope I can convince my wife to let me do something similar!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Called JP for a delivery of mulch, six yards of hemlock coming my way. Got some poor man 's beds between the neighbors, plus one in the front.

Good news is they've been busy, I'm taking in all the positive news I can in the turbulent days!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

We had it all this weekend, Saturday started with an inch or two of snow, followed by intermittent rain showers as temps increased during the day. Overnight was cold and frosty this morning. Warmed into the sixties and I managed to fall asleep in the sun, looks like I got a bit of a burn.

Got my mulch delivered Saturday about noon.


And managed to get is spread in a couple of areas, looks good.








Also planted a bunch of Gladiolus.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Today was super nice! High of about 64 deg F! Sprigged the putting green with my late winter seedlings. The winter overseed is going slow.

Otherwise looks like most of the yard is finally waking up.

Here are a few pictures.




The neighbors had their yard surveyed, seems a lot of my yards scaping is actually on their property. In the photo below, everything to the left of the tree is actually on Mike and Amanda's property. The like the work and and nice neighbors. Wish Chad on the other side was as nice....runs his leaf blower at least 8 hours per week blowing his moss and driveway!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Birdie or Bogey? One year today since my surgery. Got my Tupersan / Siduron delivered today, was stressing that the business shutdown was going to further delay and I would miss my application window. Things are warming up here in Southern NH.

Recall i'm only level two, my lawn service applied Dimension on Tuesday. For my putting green, I'm going on my own.

I applied 3oz per 1000 sq-ft of the Tupersan on the putting green. Going for a safe play to save par, decided on a double application, reapply in four or five weeks.

It's been really wet, good timing! Plus spread a few more billion seeds, they a super small.

My glass is always half full! This year is going to be awesome!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Saturday spread my Tupersan 3 oz per 1K sq-ft. Watered in and more rain overnight.

Last weekend was cold and freezing rain, today temps high of about 80 def F.

Spread a bit more mulch under a dogwood and dug up a few stumps. Dogs are liking the weather.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Waiting on the tee box, working from home.

No input to the grass outside of watering the seeds on the putting green. Look like they are getting pretty active.

Four of the five apple trees are getting ready to flower and one of the dogwood trees is ripe for an explosion of colors.

Seems bird watching is a good thing to do while working from home. Setup my computer on the patio and occasionally check action around the yard, I think I spotted about twelve bird species. That could get addicting.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Like a lot of folks, we had a spot of snow last Saturday and the next several days were cool and windy. Warmed up today and decided to give a little trim.

Been watering the putting green 4x per day for seven minutes each, slow going though. A number of plants are blooming as well as four of my five apple trees. Here are some pics.

Here is the green, it has a long way to go.


Here are the bunkers, dogs like to play in them. Once the grass around them has filled in, I will be able to better define the edges.



Here is the front yard. Chad next door is a leaf blowing enthusiast, four to six times a week. Nice heavy layer of moss and a pile of leaves he has been moving about since October.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Time to cut the green, some areas were getting long, while the reseed is still quite slow. Installed a smooth roller and fired the beast up! The catcher had to be emptied three times and at the south end, the grass was so long it bogged down and stalled the mower, just too long.

I am definitely going to have to do some leveling! I feel I like I really abused it, in retrospect I really should have abided by the wisdom of 1/3 and done this in a few stages....anyway it's about 1/2 inch.

Followed the cut with some starter fertilizer and watered in thoroughly.


Around the rest of the yards things are popping up, particularly the ferns in the back. Not many apple blossoms, they have already passed.

Some areas I have a lot of seed heads, not sure if this is a regular thing, hadn't noticed before.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Here an update from the past couple weeks. Around June 1 applied some granular MossEx per label directions. There was a bit moss and I had been watering a few short periods each day to help the spring overseed get established. Clearly I overdid it was some moss started moving in, plus I figured the iron would help green up the grass.

And then SLOW PLAY ahead...stuck on the tee box when my greensmower broke down. Had to order a few parts from R&R and luckily I had a second mower (apart) which allowed my to finally tee off yesterday. Quick cut last night and just walked off the eighteenth green into the clubhouse for a frost beverage!

Things really greening up and filling in.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm a lawn freak it seems. Cut the putting green six days in a row. I've removed the catcher to allow the clipping to retain the organic content.

Should note that my lawn company applied Lesco 25-0-6 fertilizer Tuesday last week along with a three way herbicide to the entire yard including the putting green. The tech recommended waiting 24 hours before watering in, presumably to allow the herbiced to get working. I think I should have watered in the putting green as there are some burn spots from the fertilizer.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Applied another dose of Siduron today on the putting green. About 5 oz per 1000 sq-ft. I probably should have done this a couple of weeks ago. :roll: there is some crabgrass starting to emerge. The past week, temperatures have really started to climb.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Yep, looks like crabgrass in the putting green. Ordered some Trimec Bentgrass Broadleaf Herbicide at the end of last week, not really in stock at my local garden center! Let us see if the Siduron starts working, but this is plan B.

It's been super dry the past many weeks. Did a rain dance on Sunday, but just a quick shower. Everywhere is baking out.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

My Trimec arrived today and was applied at about 1.5 oz per 1000 sq-ft, per label directions. Let's see how this works out.

The siduron didn't seem to be doing much.

It's been wicked dry, rating D1 drought according the national weather service.

My $0.96 solenoids arrived, two of my sprinkler zones had bad solenoids. They were about $9.80 each at the store, or order on-line for free shipping and in store pick-up at $0.96 each. I got eight, still cheaper than buying one of the shelf. Thank you Lowe's.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Crabgrass continues in the putting green, cut back on cutting and applied another 1 oz of Trimec today. I had to make a five day road trip, seems a hawk or eagle decided to drop a fish carcass on the green while I was away. Nasty!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, I've been pretty quiet past couple of months. The crabgrass really did a number and then some fungus.

Over seeded with some two putt creeping blue grass late August, I would have liked to think that over again, seems to grow faster than the bentgrass. My thought was to have more diversity.

Fast forward to today and it is starting to come together.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Frost Delay. Tee times are pushed back. Got A LOT of raking done yesterday. 6.5 hrs. I'm stiff this morning. I'd add a picture but that function doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks great Bill. Stumbled across this thread looking for inspiration for a similar project. I'm in southern NH as well. How are things looking now?


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I guess I haven't been too active on the board. Growing putting green is really challenging. Spring was off to a slow start and very dry and with three dogs, I had a LOT of pee spots in the general lawn to content with as well as race tracks from mud season. This diverted my focus from the putting green which is subsequently not great.

Early April - With the green somewhat dull in color and a bit a moss noted in spots, I applied some MossEx (Iron Sulfate) to the putting surface. The grass didn't really seem to respond to it.

April 22nd, Being level #2 I use a lawn service for fertilizer application, it is also pretty cheap. Dimension 19-0-6 was applied along with Cool Power broad leaf weed preventer. At this point the many areas of the lawn were still slow to green up as well as the green itself and areas which I had overseeded with creeping blue grass were particularly poor. I am not sure if the creeping blue grass survived the winter or if the if the application killed it, but clearly the creeping blue grass seems to be gone. The creeping bentgrass also started to turn brown.

So I can't be certain if the application caused problems or if my blades were dull. I backlapped and checked the cut after considering the possibilities of damage caused by the mower.

May 19th - I applied a light application of 18-4-18 fertilizer to the green (3.5 pounds on ~1200 sq-ft).

May 30th - We finally had a great soaking rain so I put on my trusty spiking shoes and spiked the putting green to get some more oxygen to the roots. I followed that up with an application of Trimec bentgrass broadleaf herbicide so weeds don't show up.

June 4th - With the extra potassium available, I applied some more iron sulfate with the thought that the extra poassium would help the grass take up the iron sulfate and therefore green up faster - which it is now doing and the bentgrass is starting to fill in and thrive.

June 9th I applied another light application of greens fertilizer to the green.

June 10th - So back to the dog spots - they seemed to continually get worse and worse in the general lawn and the town is already on a voluntary watering ban so I wasn't watering too frequently and really only on focused areas. So dogs pee and I have brown spots, until this past week I noticed that they also had pink spots.

UGG!

Red Thread and Pink Mold!

June 10th - Applied 3336-F to the fungus areas as well as a preventative application to the putting green.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

June 19 - So for a little change up on the putting green, I ordered up some 007 bentgrass seeds to try inter-seeding this into both the putting green and the "fairway". Following a Seed Research of Oregon paper on inter-seeding I cut the "fairway" with the greens mower, set to the highest position, ran the detacher to scratch up the surface and applied some 007. Late June was recommended for a good starting date, followed by another treatment in early August.

June 24th - Applied some Tupersan to control weeds on the putting green. This seems to work pretty well and can be applied with to the seeds.

I also re-applied 3336-F to treat the red thread and pink mold.

July 25th - Applied some PillarG to the putting green as it was showing some signs of bentgrass die off which occured in 2019 as well.

August 7th - Looking at the long term weather forecast, it looked like optimal timing to perform second phase of inter-seeding. Again cut the fairway with the greens mower, ran the detatch to scratch things up spiked both areas with my spiking shoes - vacuum debris with the bagger on the mower and this time used a metal tine rake to really rake up everything else. Followed by another application of seeds.

The long term forecast was a bit off, we had a couple of nice days, but the a couple of weeks of really hot / humid weather. We had some days with loads of rain and other days of just miserable heat and humidity. Some areas of the yard wouldn't dry off and others looked to be baking.

Aug. 11 - I applied another dose of Cleary 3336-F to the putting green.

Aug 26th - Looked like the dogs had dug a small hole in the putting green. I just noted in the back of my head.

Aug 27th - Sections of the green as well as areas around it (cut at about 3 inches) started to really brown up and die.

Aug 28th - More holes in the putting green - grass flopped over like a bad divot - found some grubs! Ugh!

Aug 29th - Applied some grubex - large sections of the main lawn are showing effects and more holes on the putting green.

So now we are only about six weeks from typical first frost and I have no more bent grass seeds to apply to affected area. Going to have to wait to see how things will in. On the plus side, the inter-seed on the fairway looks to show some nice progress. It may take a few more sessions to really complete that, but can definitely see those little seedlings all over the place and surprisingly whatever mix was there seems to also be tolerating cut at the max height of my greens mower (7/16" - 1.1cm)


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

So while I thought that the GrubEx was going to take care of problems, went on a trip to Moosehead Lake last week and came back to a huge area of the putting green completely devestated. Rolls up like a carpet.

The putting green, about 10 paces by three or so paces.


Behind the putting green


With the wisdom of the sticky on pest control, found that a the GrubEx wasn't the best choice for curative results, so applied some product with Triclorfon today, watering it in now. Raked up the dead mess as best as possible and put some seeds and peetmoss to help get something growing in the general areas. I don't have any left over bentgrass seed on hand to reseed the putting green.

Kind of a bummer.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Ouch that sucks. I missed the post you had earlier about grubex. Wish I would have seen that and recommended something to kill the existing. That's too bad. I hate grubs. They have been a problem for me as well in the past.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

On a good note - the product with Triclorfon seemed too provide the goods - killled loads of grubs. I was able to get some Pure Select creeping bentgrass seeds down late last month. Started to grown in, but the grubs seemed to have pupated again in late September. So another application of grub control and light overseed. Things are looking MUCH better.

By the way, USGA Greens Section record had an article this month that it would be better to suffer grub damage from this point out and wait till spring to sort things out. Fortunately, I have a few extra pounds of seed to fill in any remaining damage in the spring.


----------

